# How to Buy More Tools



## davidgiul (Aug 10, 2012)

Here is the real deal on how to buy tools. Get you SO or wife involved and the moon is the limit. 
Suzy is into engraving the tops of some of my jewelry boxes. So she is in love with the SCM high speed (400k) rpm engraver. Kaching. Of course one needs a decent air compressor to run the thing. Kaching. Her next tool is a Dremel 4000 for some wood carving projects. Kaching. You'all get the picture.:davidguil:
[attachment=8975]
[attachment=8976]


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 10, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> Here is the real deal on how to buy tools. Get you SO or wife involved and the moon is the limit.
> Suzy is into engraving the tops of some of my jewelry boxes. So she is in love with the SCM high speed (400k) rpm engraver. Kaching. Of course one needs a decent air compressor to run the thing. Kaching. Her next tool is a Dremel 4000 for some wood carving projects. Kaching. You'all get the picture.:davidguil:


You better be carefull, she's doing some pretty nice work there, the plane could back fire and she could end up takin over the shop and you'll have to take up needle point or something Kidding aside, it's cool that she has an interest and creativity.


----------



## DKMD (Aug 10, 2012)

She does nice work!


----------



## Twig Man (Aug 10, 2012)

She is doing a great job!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 10, 2012)

Nice wok on both parts ! The engraving is awesome. She does a Greg job !


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 10, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> Nice wok on both parts ! The engraving is awesome. She does a Greg job !


What?


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 10, 2012)

David I am not sure but you might need a new job- she does a great job.........


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 10, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> > Nice wok on both parts ! The engraving is awesome. She does a Greg job !
> ...



LOL - sorry - typing on an iPad .


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 10, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> > NYWoodturner said:
> ...


Funny!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 10, 2012)

Dave admit it, she is also building all the boxes and you are wearing an apron during the day dusting, vacuuming the carpet, and cooking for her. 

:lolol:



woodtickgreg said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> > Nice wok on both parts ! The engraving is awesome. She does a Greg job !
> ...



First I thought we were going to be discussing Chinese cookware with the wok and all, then when he said "Greg job" I thought maybe Suzy is also restoring a Southbend lathe in her spare time too. 

:rotflmao3:


----------



## LoneStar (Aug 10, 2012)

Just dont make her mad, I see she keeps a mallet handy. She might whomp you over the head and you wake up with those dolphins carved in your face.


----------



## davidgiul (Aug 11, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Dave admit it, she is also building all the boxes and you are wearing an apron during the day dusting, vacuuming the carpet, and cooking for her.
> 
> :lolol:
> 
> ...


You do not know how close to the the truth you are.:davidguil:


----------



## davidgiul (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for the looks and the comments. Suzy has enjoyed them.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 11, 2012)

She should join us here! If she puts up with you she's gotta be ok! LOL But seriously, I'd like to see more of her work.


----------

